# Minor Accident question



## Dig2 (Feb 14, 2016)

hello, idk if im posting on the right sub-section but i just dont really know anyone who knows about this thing more than i do so here goes the story and the question:

So tuesday, 13 sep 2016 i was at westwood at the federal passport building right off on wilshire across the VA hospital by the 405. this lady i was driving in front of had to stop cause she was pulling into a tight parking space and another car was backing out infront of her, she then proceeded to back up into me without checking whether there was someone behind her or not and screwed up my right side of the bumper. i was in a hurry for my appointment with the VA reps so i didn't really have the time to call the police to file a police report (also there werent any injuries so i didn't feel the need to) we exchanged infos etc. called her insurance and reported it. (BTW i didn't tell uber all this so no need to panic) fast forward to today, her insurance adjuster is basically trying to screw me over saying i should just settle with my insurance instead of hers and that apparently the accident never happened, and she didnt have a reason to back up on me in the first place. now i'm just really heated, i wanna rip this guy's head off, so i then called my VA rep at the federal building mentioned and asked if i could somehow get the footage of when she backed up onto me and he said "well im gonna need to ask the FBI and GSA because this is their building not ours and i'll get back with you sometime next week" i also called westwood police and they said that they have no jurisdiction because guess what? IT HAPPENED ON A FEDERAL PROPERTY and also they can't do an investigation because A) nobody was hurt B) no state property was damaged and C) no hit and run involved. the police has also told me that i shouldn't be the one asking for the footage it shouldve been the adjuster.

so my question is.

A) what are my other options? (aside from going with my insurance)

B) what do i do?

C) now that shes putting me all through this bullsht i wanna make the most of this and make sure i get EVERY DIME i can get including "Loss of Income" so any tips into being able to accomplish section C would be great.

I have a really really bad temper so i don't want any confrontation whatsoever, i wanna resolve this peacefully. i dont know why she didn't just admit it was her fault because she knew it was her fault she even was very sorry when she hit me. i also have 1 possible witness, he works at the federal building i have mentioned.

thanks for taking the time to read it! sorry i had to vent!

 
http://prnt.sc/cix9gz
http://prnt.sc/cix9gz


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Try not to get mad about it - it's perfectly normal for adjusters to deny liability in the first instance, regardless of whether their insured was at fault or not.

Dealing with them is a big game of chess - there are moves and counter moves and you have to go through the song and dance to get the result you want. Just keep dealing with the adjuster and always let him know firmly but politely that the only acceptable outcome is you being paid in full.

This will most likely work out fine, but if not then there's always small claims court, but you're a long way from that still.

And keep calm - he who gets angry, loses.


----------



## shockmaster (Apr 20, 2016)

I got you. Send me an email and I'll send you to my guy. He's a lawyer. He works off of the case, no money upfront. If the "accident never happened" why would you have her insurance information? [email protected].


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Just another reason why we all need dashcams filming inside and outside our vehicles.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Did you get all her info ( license, insurance, address, phone, etc) at the time of the accident? If you did, ask her adjuster to explain why she gave you that info if she didn't back into you, and it never happened. You can also tell him that you will go through your insurance. He's bluffing, because actually he knows your company will treat you right, and it will wind up costing him more. Be sure to let your company know he treated you this way. It's pretty simple-if you are backing out of a parking spot and hit somebody, you are at fault. The damage to the vehicles should make your claim easy to verify. Turn in your claim and let your company handle it; that's what you pay those premiums for. You may have to front your deductible to get your car fixed sooner, but you will get it back when her insurer pays up.
One word of caution- if you try to claim lost income, you will be telling your insurer that you do rideshare. Are you covered for that?


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Dig2 said:


> hello, idk if im posting on the right sub-section but i just dont really know anyone who knows about this thing more than i do so here goes the story and the question:
> 
> So tuesday, 13 sep 2016 i was at westwood at the federal passport building right off on wilshire across the VA hospital by the 405. this lady i was driving in front of had to stop cause she was pulling into a tight parking space and another car was backing out infront of her, she then proceeded to back up into me without checking whether there was someone behind her or not and screwed up my right side of the bumper. i was in a hurry for my appointment with the VA reps so i didn't really have the time to call the police to file a police report (also there werent any injuries so i didn't feel the need to) we exchanged infos etc. called her insurance and reported it. (BTW i didn't tell uber all this so no need to panic) fast forward to today, her insurance adjuster is basically trying to screw me over saying i should just settle with my insurance instead of hers and that apparently the accident never happened, and she didnt have a reason to back up on me in the first place. now i'm just really heated, i wanna rip this guy's head off, so i then called my VA rep at the federal building mentioned and asked if i could somehow get the footage of when she backed up onto me and he said "well im gonna need to ask the FBI and GSA because this is their building not ours and i'll get back with you sometime next week" i also called westwood police and they said that they have no jurisdiction because guess what? IT HAPPENED ON A FEDERAL PROPERTY and also they can't do an investigation because A) nobody was hurt B) no state property was damaged and C) no hit and run involved. the police has also told me that i shouldn't be the one asking for the footage it shouldve been the adjuster.
> 
> ...


My day job takes me there all the time, remind this guy that this location has every square inch of building and parking lot covered by multiple camera's, they also archive it to servers with more Tara bytes the god has, in HD so getting proof of what happened should be easy.

Also depending on the vehicle, if it's newer it may have a "blackbox" these keep all sorts of data, speed, in drive or reverse, brakes applied or not, they have built in Accelerometers to show impact force.

Also mention the pain your having in your wrists from when the steering wheel jerked to one side from the impact, and you've decided to go to the doctor and contact your attorney before you do anything else.

I'm not suggesting you commit any fraud but he needs to wonder if your holding some Aces in this game of cards he's playing with you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Dig2 said:


> this lady i was driving in front of had to stop cause she was pulling into a tight parking space and another car was backing out infront of her, she then proceeded to back into me


?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dig2 said:


> hello, idk if im posting on the right sub-section but i just dont really know anyone who knows about this thing more than i do so here goes the story and the question:
> 
> So tuesday, 13 sep 2016 i was at westwood at the federal passport building right off on wilshire across the VA hospital by the 405. this lady i was driving in front of had to stop cause she was pulling into a tight parking space and another car was backing out infront of her, she then proceeded to back up into me without checking whether there was someone behind her or not and f8cked up my right side of the bumper. i was in a hurry for my appointment with the VA reps so i didn't really have the time to call the police to file a police report (also there werent any injuries so i didn't feel the need to) we exchanged infos etc. called her insurance and reported it. (BTW i didn't tell uber all this so no need to panic) fast forward to today, her insurance adjuster is basically trying to f8ck me over saying i should just settle with my insurance instead of hers and that apparently the accident never happened, and she didnt have a reason to back up on me in the first place. now i'm just really heated, i wanna rip this guy's head off, so i then called my VA rep at the federal building mentioned and asked if i could somehow get the footage of when she backed up onto me and he said "well im gonna need to ask the FBI and GSA because this is their building not ours and i'll get back with you sometime next week" i also called westwood police and they said that they have no jurisdiction because guess what? IT HAPPENED ON A FEDERAL PROPERTY and also they can't do an investigation because A) nobody was hurt B) no state property was damaged and C) no hit and run involved. the police has also told me that i shouldn't be the one asking for the footage it shouldve been the adjuster.
> 
> ...


Call your insurance people.
Ask them to handle her agent.
Sit back and relax.
That's what you're paying them for.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Just another reason why we all need dashcams filming inside and outside our vehicles.


Problem with that is I can't get away with the things I do.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Just another reason why we all need dashcams filming inside and outside our vehicles.


I do front back and inside.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

New Member 0001365427 said:


> Problem with that is I can't get away with the things I do.


Occasionally a pax will ask about my camera. I say it's there in case I'm in an accident which isn't my fault. If it is my fault then I guess I forgot the put the microsd card in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Did you get all her info ( license, insurance, address, phone, etc) at the time of the accident? If you did, ask her adjuster to explain why she gave you that info if she didn't back into you, and it never happened. You can also tell him that you will go through your insurance. He's bluffing, because actually he knows your company will treat you right, and it will wind up costing him more. Be sure to let your company know he treated you this way. It's pretty simple-if you are backing out of a parking spot and hit somebody, you are at fault. The damage to the vehicles should make your claim easy to verify. Turn in your claim and let your company handle it; that's what you pay those premiums for. You may have to front your deductible to get your car fixed sooner, but you will get it back when her insurer pays up.
> One word of caution- if you try to claim lost income, you will be telling your insurer that you do rideshare. Are you covered for that?


Hey thanks for the responds boys! And yes I'm covered with rideshare so that shouldn't really be an issue! As for the info yes I got every detail aside from her address.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

shockmaster said:


> I got you. Send me an email and I'll send you to my guy. He's a lawyer. He works off of the case, no money upfront. If the "accident never happened" why would you have her insurance information? Shawnmorriso[email protected].


Will do, I'll send you an email right before I head out today! Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

uberist said:


> My day job takes me there all the time, remind this guy that this location has every square inch of building and parking lot covered by multiple camera's, they also archive it to servers with more Tara bytes the god has, in HD so getting proof of what happened should be easy.
> 
> Also depending on the vehicle, if it's newer it may have a "blackbox" these keep all sorts of data, speed, in drive or reverse, brakes applied or not, they have built in Accelerometers to show impact force.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I told him, that it happened on a federal building and I'm sure the camera got it all on tape. I guess the problem im facing is just the fact that how am I going to retrieve i, I can't just walk in and ask the FBI for it I don't think. Yes this was a 2015 Honda Accord so it may have that black box ur talking about.

Also one of the issues is every time I call this guy'a office it always goes through a goddamn voicemail so I already know this guy is shady.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

If the local police won't help you, call the CHP and ask them where to file an incident report.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

look into filing a small claims lawsuit

http://www.ehlinelaw.com/car-accident/insurance-small-claims/


----------

